# WTD: Shimano R501 wheelset



## L14M (24 Feb 2014)

Hello people,

after a r501 wheelset. 

Cheers


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2014)

Pretty good deal from Merlin. Can be improved with Quidco cash back too

http://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-r501-wheels-49086.html


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Feb 2014)

These you mean -> CLICK ME


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2014)

Trumped...especially with the extra 10% off before tomorrow


----------



## L14M (24 Feb 2014)

Hmmm, is there any difference between them and http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPSHOEM501/shimano-r501-c24-clincher-wheelset
Cheers


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Hmmm, is there any difference between them and http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPSHOEM501/shimano-r501-c24-clincher-wheelset
> Cheers



Looks like the £59.99 ones dont have the red sticker on them, as if you click the colour box the ones with the red sticker on them were £79.99 but have sold out.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Feb 2014)

Same wheels. Only differences are whether the spokes are bladed or round.


----------



## toeknee (24 Feb 2014)

See my pm


----------



## L14M (24 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys, probably looking for some second hand ones. Would consider other wheelsets!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Feb 2014)

I have and R501 back wheel spare but no front one.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2014)

They haven't got any stock?


----------

